# new leopard Gecko wont leave hot side



## Forlon Fate (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi guys, i recently purchased me first Leopard Gecko, I have had her 3 days now and she will not move from the hot spot, even at night.
My temps are - hot side 85 - 89 f in day 82 - 85 at night. The cool side stays at a steady 75 f most of the time, are these temps correct?
She is eating well, but is currently shedding, has this got something to do with her not moving much?
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

yh those temps sound fine... could well be because shes shedding, mine stay on the hot side in there caves most of the time while shedding, Unless there having a bit of trouble getting some off then they will use the moist hide.
Shes probably still settling in too... But as your gecko is eating fine I would'nt worry too much.
Just keep an eye on her, im sure in a few days you'll notice her becoming more active, as she checks out her new crib :2thumb:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

The temps sound good. Her behaviour is probably a combination of her settling in and shedding. Does she has a moist hide that she can go into whilst she is shedding?


----------



## Smysha (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm sorry I can't help you but I think it's brilliant how the forum has censored where you are from! :lol2:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome to RFUK and congrats on the Leo!

The warm side temps are lower than I would recommend. All of my (17) Leo vivs have hot side FLOOR temps of 91-93F. I do not drop the temps at night. Your cool side sounds fine.

You have only had the little one 3 days. It has moved to a new home where it WILL feel under threat until it gets used to its new surroundings. Put yourself in its place - you are small, you are defenseless, you can't understand that you are safe. It is great that it is eating so soon but my advice is to leave your Leo alone for a week or two and disturb as little as possible. Once it feels more confident (and the temps are better) then you will see it more and can start to handle it.


----------



## Forlon Fate (Dec 30, 2011)

Thankyou for all your help. yes well unfort some of us do have to live in s****horpe lol :2thumb: there is a moist hide on the cool side of the tank that she can use if she wants, i will just leave her in peace for a week or so to settle in, i will also increase the temps too, i have a infrared heat bulb that i use in day, i have been turning this off at night to try and create the cooler night temps, should i leave this on during night? or is it better to keep it turned off during night and just slightly increase heat mat temp?
Thanks guys


----------

